# موضوع للنقاش رقم 1 ( التكييف المركزي بإستخدام المياة المثلجة Chiller )



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (23 يناير 2008)

​بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليك يا سيدي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله​​بعد الرجوع الي الاخوة الاعضاء ومناقشتهم في الموضوع الذي يريدون النقاش فية .​سوف نقوم ان شاء الله بفتح باب النقاش في موضوع​​التكييف المركزي بإستخدام المياة المثلجة ​CHILLER ​​ان شاء الله تكون مناقشة مفيدة وممتعة نتناقش فيها هنا لكي نحقق اكبر استفادة وجمع معلومات اكبر.​ --------------------------------------------​ملحوظة هـــــــــامة جدااا​ بــــرجـــاء الالتزام بالنقاش وعدم الدخول في موضوع اخر ومن يخالف ذالك سيتم حذف مشاركتة .​ --------------------------------------------​ تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق في هذة المناقشة ​​وعلي بركة الله​---------------- ​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاتة ​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (23 يناير 2008)

*اولا :-*

سنتكلم بإذن الله تعالي عن أنواع الشلر من حيث نوع الضاغط المستخدم , وايضا من حيث تبريد المكثف .


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (23 يناير 2008)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> سنتكلم بإذن الله تعالي عن أنواع الشلر من حيث نوع الضاغط المستخدم , وايضا من حيث تبريد المكثف .


 
من حيث الضاغط 
1- centrifugal chillers 
*2- screw chillers *
*3- **reciprocating chillers*

من حيث تبريد المكثف
1. Air Cooled Chiller 
2. Water Cooled Chiller


----------



## pora (23 يناير 2008)

تمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام 
على بركه الله وان شاء الله الاستفاده تكون كبيره
والرجاء من الاعضاءمن عنده اى معلومات عن 
الموضوع او رسومات اوكتب او اى شىء خاص 
بموضوع النقاش يضيفه للجميع


----------



## ryan (24 يناير 2008)

أقترح ان ندخل تصنيف أخر من حيث نوع دائرة التبريد
دوائر تبريد انضغاطي 
دوائر التبريد بالامتصاص


----------



## المنتسب (28 يناير 2008)

*اسئلة عن الشلر تحتاج الى اجابة من المختصين*

السلالام عليكم 
اهلا يا اخوانى
اريد منكم المساعدة فى اجابة بعض الاسئلة عن الشلر واتمنى اذا كانت هناك بعض الاجابات مدعمة بالصور

س1 ماهى مكونات الشلر وما الفرق بينها وبين دوائر التبريد العادية ؟
س2 كيف يتم عمل صيانة للشلر ؟
س3 وحدة التبريد المستخدمة فى الشلر كيف يتم معرفة حساب السوبر هيت فيها ؟
س4 ماهى درجة حرارة المياة الداخلة والخارجة من الشلر (درجات تقريبية) ؟
س5 ما نوع الكباسات المستخدم عادتا فى ماكينات التبريد فى الشلر ؟
س6 كم يكون الفرق بين درجة تبخر الفريون ودرجة حرارة الماء ؟
س7 مما تركيب ابراج التبريد
س8 ماهى درجات الحرارة الموجودة فى برح التبريد ؟
س9 ماهى انواع ماكينات الشلر؟
س10 ماهى مكملات دائرة الشلر التى لا توضع فى دوائر التبريد العادية ؟
س11 ماهى انظمة التحكم فى الشلر سواء ميكانيكية او كهربية ؟
س12 الدائرة الكهربية للشلر ماهى مكوناتها ؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يناير 2008)

*الجزء الاول*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة **
**س1 ماهى مكونات الشلر* *وما الفرق بينها وبين دوائر التبريد العادية ؟*
*مكونات الشلر هي مثل اي مكونات اي دائرة تبريد تتكون من ضاغط – مكثف – وسيلة انتشار – مبخر . *
*الفرق يوجد في قدرة الوحدة واستطاعة الضاغط ونوع تبريد المكثف .**
**س2 كيف يتم عمل صيانة للشلر* *؟*
*يوجد موضوع عن الفحص الدوري لوحدات التكييف المركزي تفضل بالدخول .. **استفتاء**: الفحص الدوري لوحدات تكيف الهواء المركزية. **‏**(** 1 2 3 4 5)*​*​​​**س3 وحدة التبريد المستخدمة فى الشلر كيف يتم معرفة حساب السوبر هيت فيها* *؟*
*يتم الدخول علي جدوال **الفريون** المستخدمة (**معرفة نوع الفريون ومنة يتم تقدر السوبر هيت منها** )* ​*​​​**س4 ماهى درجة حرارة المياة الداخلة والخارجة من الشلر (درجات تقريبية) ؟*
*علي حسب الاحمال الحرارية في الشلر فالمعتاد درجة الحرارة الخارجة من المبرد 5 درجة مؤوية ما يعادل 42 **F** والراجع 50**F *
*علي حسب الاحمال الحرارية الموجودة . *​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يناير 2008)

*س5**ما نوع الكباسات المستخدم عادتا فى ماكينات التبريد فى الشلر ؟*
*الضاغط الترددي والطارد المركزي و الحلزوني والولبي*​ 
*س6 كم يكون الفرق **بين درجة تبخر الفريون ودرجة حرارة الماء ؟ **حوالي 2 درجة *​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يناير 2008)

*س7 مما تركيب ابراج التبريد*
*



*
** مروحة محوارية + موتور المروحة*
** مانع الرزاز العلوي*
** رشاشات *
** عش النمل (انلميتور)*
** عوامة *
** حوض *
** فلاتر جانبية *
** قاعدة البرج*​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يناير 2008)

*س8**ماهى درجات الحرارة الموجودة فى برج التبريد ؟*

*فرق درجات الحرارة ما يعادل 3 : 10 درجات*
*خارج من الشلر / 80 -85 **F** قادم من البرج حوالي 70-75 **F*
*في حالة الحمل الكــامل*​

*س9 ماهى انواع ماكينات**الشلر؟*
*بالنسبة لنوع الضاغط** / الترددي والطارد المركزي و الحلزوني و لولبي .*
*بالنسبة لتبريد المكثف** / تبريد مــاء – تبريد هواء .*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يناير 2008)

س10 ماهى مكملات دائرة الشلر التى لا توضع فى دوائر التبريد العادية ؟ 

- oil cooler
- relief valve
- butterfly
- control ,high pressure cutout
- strainer 
- oil pump
- orifice


----------



## المنتسب (29 يناير 2008)

اخى العزيز م: محمد عبد الفتاح شكرا لموضوعك الجميل والمفيد

وكان ليا طلب صغير امتنى منك وصف دائرة شلر واقعية تكون انت شوفتها جزء جزء بحيت مثلا تبدأ من الكباس من خط الطرد وتمشى مع الخط حتة خط الراجع وفى الوسط عند كل جزء تقول اسمه العلمى وفى السوق ووظيفته وتركيبه ولو كان له صورة حقيقية غير اللى فى المراجع يبقا افضل وياريت تذكر بعض الاعطال الشائعة اللى ممكن تواجهك فى موقع شلر انا عارف انه موضوع متعب شوية بس احنا اتعودنا منك على حسن المشاركة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يناير 2008)

*
**س11 ماهى انظمة التحكم فى الشلر سواء ميكانيكية او كهربية ؟*
*ميكانيكية *

*relief valve*
*orifice*
*BRV*
*HOT GAS BYPASS*
*----------------------------------------------*
*كهربية :-*
*متممات بدئ الحركة *
*sss*
*vsd*
*Electro Mechanical*


----------



## بنزرتي (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء و رحمة الله و ركاته
اشكر مشرفي القسم على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم جدا بالنسبة لي لاني طالب في هندسة الطاقة و هذا الموضوع يمثل جزءا من ابحاثي, ولا اخفي عليكم ان التكييف *المركزي بإستخدام المياة المثلجة مازل غامض بالنسبة لي, وارجو من الخوة المختيصين و المشرفين ان يساعوني و ان يمدوني ان امكن ذلك ببعض الوثائق في هذا الموضوع.
بارك الله فيكم في جهدكم و عملكم
*


----------



## ابراهيم جبريل (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااا على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد اخوكم /ابراهيم جبريل


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

ممكن طلب بسيط 
شرح كامل للتلشرات فى ملف وورد او بى دى اف


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

ممنوع وضع البريد الالكتروني


----------



## حسون حلب (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكر خاص للأخوة مشرفي القسم على هذا المجهود وأدامهم الله لنا وأعاننا على مساعدتهم في كل ما هو خير لهذه الأمة


----------



## ابو الحسن الثاني (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي ..

اعتقد عندي محاضرات عن التبريد باستخدام الليثيوم برومايد في الجلر الامتصاصي و هو مشروع موجود عدنا بالموصل ..

بس المشكله انه انا الان مهجر و بعيد عن منزلي ... ادعولي ارجع حتى احمل الموضوع كله لانه كان ضمن دراستي ...


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

ارجو التكرم بادراج صور توضيحية لعمل ابراج التبريد والشيلرات
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

ارجو التكرم بادراج صور توضيحية لعمل تنظيف الدكت (duct Cleaning)ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المقع الرائع


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## المنتسب (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا باش مهندس محمد واضح انك مشغول اليومين اللى فاتوا دول لان فى ردود كتير على الموضوع وانت ماردتش على اى حد نتمنى تواجد وان تكون ان شاء الله بخير وياريت نشوفك على المنتدى قريب


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اهلا بجميع الاخوة والاعضاء
اشكركم علي المشاركة في هذا الموضوع 

وأعتزر عن تأخري في الرد وذالك بسبب بطئ النت الشديد الذي حدث في الفترة الماضية 

وان شاء الله كل ما تحتجونة سوف يتم الرد علية من خلال الموضوع ان شاء الله

كـــــما طلب اغلب الاخوة الاعضاء مني بشرح دائرة الــ Chiller الميكانيكية 

أقوم حاليا بتحضير موضوع عن طريقة عمل الشلر 
وان شاء الله قريب جداا

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ​


----------



## pora (6 فبراير 2008)

والله مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## karamhanfy (6 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير عنا وعن الامه ونتمنى للك مزيد من التوفيق:14:


----------



## مصطفى الفاضل (6 فبراير 2008)

عمل وحدة انتاج المياه الباردة عند الحمل الجزئى له طرق عديدة للتحكم فمثلا لو عندك وحدة 800 طن تبريد وتريد أن تعمل عند 80 طن تبريد ماذا تفعل ؟


----------



## سامح ظاهر (6 فبراير 2008)

اكويس النقاش كتير ممتاز ربنى يوفقكم


----------



## سامح ظاهر (6 فبراير 2008)

حلو اكتير التعليق على كل مو ضوع ربي يوفقم


----------



## yas_bas (7 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن اعرف ما هو افضل انواع الضواغط للتشلرات ؟
هل تفضلوا الضواغط ذات سعات كبيرة او صغيرة ؟ مثلا(اذا عندنا تشلر 400 طن الافضل يكون 8ضواغط او 4ضواغط او 2 )


واذا امكن توضيح دور واهمية المضخات في النظام


----------



## شادان (8 فبراير 2008)

اخي محمد كم يكون كمية سائل التزييت في الشيلر ؟ وهل يعتمد على سعة التبريد


----------



## هائل (8 فبراير 2008)

كم المسافه بين عيون الرديتر داخل غرفه 4*4 (ارجو ممن لديه خبرة في التدفئة المركزية الاجابه مشكورا)


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (8 فبراير 2008)

شادان قال:


> اخي محمد كم يكون كمية سائل التزييت في الشيلر ؟ وهل يعتمد على سعة التبريد


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كمية الزيت في الـ Chiller تعتمد علي نوع الضاغط المستخدم 
وعلي حسب قدرة الـ Chiller 

وتكون كمية الزيت في الـ Chiller محدد في الكتلوج الخاص بالوحدة 
​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (8 فبراير 2008)

yas_bas قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ممكن اعرف ما هو افضل انواع الضواغط للتشلرات ؟
> هل تفضلوا الضواغط ذات سعات كبيرة او صغيرة ؟ مثلا(اذا عندنا تشلر 400 طن الافضل يكون 8ضواغط او 4ضواغط او 2 )
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أخي الفاضل تحية طيبة وبعد ..

اخي الفاضل كــما تكلمت في المشاركة الاولي ان انواع الضواغط المستخدمة في الـ Chiller اربع أنواع
الترددي
الطارد المركزي
الحلزوني
الولبي

لــــــــــكـــــــــــل نوع من هذة الضواغط عيوب ومميزات 
ولاكني لم اتكلم عنها بالتفصيل
--------------------
وايضا علي حسب نوع تبريد المكثف
هل هــو تبريد هـــواء ام تبريد مـــاء 


وتعالي معي نتكلم بالتفصيل في هذا الموضوع

اخي الفاضل يمكنك ان تقوم بشراء عدد 2 شلر طارد مركزي 
ويمكنك ايضا شراء وحدة كــــاملة طارد مركزي 

ويمكنك شراء Chiller من النوع الترددي
8 او 4 ضواغط 
وايضا من الحلزوني والولبي


ولاكن الموضوع اكبر من ذالك

اولا علي حسب الامكانيات المتاحة لديك ( الامكانيات المادية )

لان كــل نوع من انواع الـ Chiller بسعر مختلف عن الاخر

اتصل بالشركـــات الموجودة في السوق 
وأطلب منهم عرض اسعار للشلر 
طبعا مع تحديد الطن المطلوب 

وانت الوحيد الذي تختار نوع الشلر المستخدم 

تمنياتي لك بالاختيار الموفق​


----------



## شادان (9 فبراير 2008)

عندما يقل فرق درجة حرارة الماء المثلج في الشلر فهذا يعني:
*اما* ان الحيز المراد تبريده قد وصل الى الحد المطلوب لذلك لايحدث تبادل حراري 
*او* ان المنظومة لاتعمل جيدا (كفائة المنظومة قد قلت)اي يوجد عطل فيها
اي الاحتمالات اصح؟ ارجو الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 فبراير 2008)

شادان قال:


> عندما يقل فرق درجة حرارة الماء المثلج في الشلر فهذا يعني:
> *اما* ان الحيز المراد تبريده قد وصل الى الحد المطلوب لذلك لايحدث تبادل حراري
> *او* ان المنظومة لاتعمل جيدا (كفائة المنظومة قد قلت)اي يوجد عطل فيها
> اي الاحتمالات اصح؟ ارجو الرد مع جزيل الشكر


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الفاضل شادان في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخاصة قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء .

عندما يقل فرق درجة حرارة المياة المثلجة في الــ Chiller 
( Dalta P)

مثال
المياه الداخلة لــ المبرد حوالي 44 F والخارجة منة 42 F

وهذا يعني ان الاحمال انخفضت ( تم تبريد المبني بالشكل المطلوب )

أو تم فصل وحدات مناولة الهواء بشكل كلي او جزئي 


---------------------------​


----------



## المنتسب (9 فبراير 2008)

الله يقويك يامهندس محمد وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد فهد الشمري (9 فبراير 2008)

*شكر للجهود المبذولة*

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المشاركين جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة املين الكثير خدمة لامتنا وهذه امانة في اعناقنا نحن المهندسين بان نقدم هذا العلم الذي وهبنا اياه الباري عز وجل لكي نبذل ما في وسعنا خدمة للانسانية


----------



## karamhanfy (10 فبراير 2008)

*الاجابه الصحيحه*

ان الحيز لمراد تبريده قد وصل الى الحد المطلوب ولذلك لا يوجد تبادل حرارى
اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا جداً سعيد بالمشاركة في هذا المنتدى وسوف اشارك معكم باذن لكي افيد واستفيد واتبادل المعلومات معي اخواني المهندسين خصوصاً في مجال تخصصي التبريد والتكييف.
لدي معلومات جيدة وكتلوكات عن منظومة عمل الجلرات وخصوصاً التي تعمل بضواغط نوع الطارد المركزي وكذلك ابراج التبريد سوف ارفعها لكم ان شاء الله للاستفادة منها
يمكنكم الدخول على موقع شركة carrier وهو www.carrier.com للمزيد من المعلومات عن الجلرات


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (10 فبراير 2008)

هذه بعض المعلومات عن عمل الجلرات بصورة عامة للتي تعمل بالضاغط الطارد المركزي وهي مأخوذة من كتلوك لجلر 750 طن يعمل بغاز تبريد R134a تبريد ماء موديله 19XR اي استفسارات عن هذا الجلر ممكن ازودكم بها فهو موجود لدينا في مكان عملي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 فبراير 2008)

ابو رقية الحديثي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا جداً سعيد بالمشاركة في هذا المنتدى وسوف اشارك معكم باذن لكي افيد واستفيد واتبادل المعلومات معي اخواني المهندسين خصوصاً في مجال تخصصي التبريد والتكييف.
> لدي معلومات جيدة وكتلوكات عن منظومة عمل الجلرات وخصوصاً التي تعمل بضواغط نوع الطارد المركزي وكذلك ابراج التبريد سوف ارفعها لكم ان شاء الله للاستفادة منها
> يمكنكم الدخول على موقع شركة carrier وهو www.carrier.com للمزيد من المعلومات عن الجلرات


 
أهلا بك اخي الفاضل ابو رقية في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخـــاصة قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء

اشكرك اخي الفاضل علي هذة المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة والتي تدل علي انك متميز في مجال تكييف الهواء
بارك الله فيك
وتمنياتي لك بمزيد من التفوق 

وشكرا​


----------



## دعاء عبد المجيد (12 فبراير 2008)

سؤال اخوانى مما تتكون الضواغط الطاردة المركزية احمدحسن


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (13 فبراير 2008)

​اخي العزيز احيلك الى الموضوع (انواع الضواغط المستخدمة في مجال التكييف والتبريد) والذي يشرح فيه انواع الضواغط ومنها الضواغط الطارد المركزي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38632-2.html​


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

اظن ان هناك بعض الألتباس


----------



## محمد خامد كيوان (13 فبراير 2008)

اخي محمد جزاك الله خيرا وارجو ان امكن رسم الدائره المكانيكيه لشلر


----------



## الرشيد للتبريد (16 فبراير 2008)

المبخر عادة أنبوبي للاستطاعات الكبيرة وصفائحي للاستطاعات الصغيرة أقل من 40 طن تبريد ويمكن ملاحظة اختلاف وسيط التبريد ودرجة التكثييف الخارجية


----------



## منصور سعيد شهدى (17 فبراير 2008)

:87: 


م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> *س11 ماهى انظمة التحكم فى الشلر سواء ميكانيكية او كهربية ؟*
> *ميكانيكية *
> 
> *relief valve*
> ...


----------



## طالب تكييف وتبريد (17 فبراير 2008)

موظووووع راااائع ومفيد ألف شكر على المجهود المبارك


----------



## محمدكريم (18 فبراير 2008)

بصراحه مجهود كبير ونتمنى المزيد للامام


----------



## محمد الواثق بالله (20 فبراير 2008)

اخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا ارجو منك شرح بعض الاعطال الشائعة فى الشيلرات وشكرا


----------



## وليد البنا (27 فبراير 2008)

يا اخى محتاجيين معلومات مفصله مش مجرد عناوين ومعلومات عامه 
مش محتاجين المعلومات اللى موجوده فى الكتب محتاجين نستفيد من خبرات المهندسين اللى لهم سنوات طويله بيشتغلو فى المجال 
:3: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3:​
معلومات عن تركيب الوحدات بالتفصيل مش نقاط عامه ( الاخطاء اللى ممكن الواحد يقع فيها )​
معلومات عن الصيانه وخطوات الفحص والعمرات ووحدات التحكم والحمايه ​
فحص الكمبريسور​
المبخر والمكثف ​
فحص دوائر الزيت ​
فحص الدوائر الكهربيه ​
ايه الضغوط ودرجات الحراره اللى نركز عليها فى الفحص قبل الصيانه والقيم المتوقعه ولو زادت تبقى فين المشكله ولو قلت يبقى فين العطل​
:3: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3: 
ويا ريت لو يكون النقاش باسلوب ان احد المهندسين الخبره يتفضل بطرح سوال ويقوم الجميع بوضع اجاباتهم كلا حسب علمه مع تصحيح ما يجد من خطا فى راى من قبله وهكذا يكون النقاش اكثر فائده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعل العلم الذى نتناقله هنا مجلس علم يغفر لنا بفضله 
قولو امين​


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد محمد بدر محمد (20 مارس 2008)

كان الله فى العون وسدد الله خطاكم وأثابكم وزادكم من العلم - الله أكبر ولله الحمد - أخوكم / أحمد بدر


----------



## elsayedeloroby (26 أبريل 2009)

سامح ظاهر قال:


> حلو اكتير التعليق على كل مو ضوع ربي يوفقم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اريد ان اشكر كل الاساتذة المهندسين وادعوا لهم بدوام الرقى والتقدم والازدهار وربنا يجعلهم زخر لنا بعلمهم وكما قال الرسول علية الصلاة والسلام خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
> ولكم منى فائق الاحترام
> وشكررررررررررراااااا


----------



## مهندالمهندس (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الاستفادة من هذا الكتلوك الخاص ب (centrifugal liquid chiller)


----------



## Boraee (8 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم اخي ابو الحسن الثاني والله محتاج ضروري لموضوع الجلر الامتصاصي باستخدام ليثيوم برومايد فارجو منك الرد علي باسرع فرصه واكون شاكر لك جدا تحياتي


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (8 فبراير 2010)

جهد مشكور م محمد 
واود التأكد من ان الفرق بين درجة تبخر الفريون ودرجة حرارة الماء ؟ حوالي 2 درجة لان دلتا تى تكون صغيرة جدا ( الدلتا تى الخاصة بالمبخر بين الحيز المتبخر (الفريون) والحيز المبرد (الماء) )


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (8 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششكووووووووررر


----------



## Dr Media (23 مايو 2010)

موضوع طيب 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (23 مايو 2010)

أعتقد أنك بتتكلم عن شيلرات الإمتصاص وأنا عندي مكتبة بالكامل عنها... لكل من يريد أنا بالعون إن شاء الله





ابو الحسن الثاني قال:


> مشكور اخي ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rewesh (23 مايو 2010)

السلام علييكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ماهى الكونات الميكانبكيه التى تركب على مدخل ومخرج الكولر (الفلفات)وما هى المسفات البينيه بينهما 
ماهى طرق تنظييف مواسير المياه للاتشلر ( flashing)


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضرغام سعد (7 فبراير 2011)

ممكن شرح بسيط لطرقة عمل الجلرات وشكرا للرد


----------



## husin hadi (9 مارس 2012)

السلم عليكم ارجو المساعدة في معرفة انواع امواد المضافة للماء في منظومة التبريد المركزي ( الجلرات ) في الاجواء التي تنخفظ فيها درجة الحرارة الى 17- ( في الاجواء الباردة )


----------



## drmady (10 مارس 2012)

تمام


----------



## nofal (10 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## وئام نعيم (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا هذا موضوع رائع و استفادينه كثير ربي يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (6 ديسمبر 2014)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم


----------



## engineer76 (26 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمد عندي سوال 
كيف يتم الحصول على درجة حرارة ماء خمسة خارجة من التشلر اذا كانت درجة حرارة المبخر هي اصلا خمسة 
ارجوا لو تفضلت بالاجابة واشكرك على مجهود واساهمات الرائعة في المنتدى 



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> *س5**ما نوع الكباسات المستخدم عادتا فى ماكينات التبريد فى الشلر ؟*
> *الضاغط الترددي والطارد المركزي و الحلزوني والولبي*​
> *س6 كم يكون الفرق **بين درجة تبخر الفريون ودرجة حرارة الماء ؟ **حوالي 2 درجة *​


----------



## mmhhmm (29 أغسطس 2016)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مجهود وافر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك الاخ الكريم .
سؤال : يتم دائما اثناء التصميم وفي كتالوجات الوحدات وضع فرق درجات الحرارة اما 10 او 12 مالسبب في ذلك ؟*


----------

